# Runny Poop



## sbuchy (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi all, I have really liked reading all the tips and what not around here and hearing everyones advice, it is really helping.

Over the past day or 2 my pup has been having running poop, he is only 7 weeks old. This is sort of what it was like when I got him just a week ago but he was starting to grow out of it, is it something I need to worry about? What causes this? What can I do to prevent it?

Thanks for the help.

Regards,
Steven

I will get pics of my boston terrier up soon!


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

First has he had a fecal run at the vets? If not I would have one done right away to rule out a parasite that might be causing it.

If that comes back neg. talk with your vet. If that doesnt work we will help you brain storm. 

I would love to see pics of your Boston Terrier. My little one is 1/2 Boston Terrier.


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

It could be the food. When I first got my puppy, she was being fed bad food and she had really runny poop. Then we switched her food and now her stool is a lot better.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

You need to bring your dog to the vet. Even if there's nothing wrong with him, every puppy should be given a full check-up within three days of its arrival to the home, in order to rule out issues like parasites, and to set up appointments for things like shots, microchipping and so on.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

rosemaryninja said:


> You need to bring your dog to the vet. Even if there's nothing wrong with him, every puppy should be given a full check-up within three days of its arrival to the home, in order to rule out issues like parasites, and to set up appointments for things like shots, microchipping and so on.


Ditto!!!

I mentioned this in your free feed food thread. It is very important for him to have a full check up ASAP. He probably has worms possibly Giardia and if so needs treatment.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Get fecal checked
Buy canned pumpkin (no spice, no pie filling)
Add slippery elm bark

I wish you luck


----------



## Line-of-Fire (Aug 2, 2008)

Also, if you're feeding too much, this can cause it. Feeding too much makes a dogs tummy upset and would therefore give them runny poop. 

And I 100% second the canned pumpkin. Works miracles.


----------



## vonDrehle (Aug 17, 2008)

Def. get him checked out. When Candy had runny poop turns out she had worms. Took two big pills and next day she was good.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

sbuchy said:


> Hi all, I have really liked reading all the tips and what not around here and hearing everyones advice, it is really helping.
> 
> Over the past day or 2 my pup has been having running poop, he is only 7 weeks old. This is sort of what it was like when I got him just a week ago but he was starting to grow out of it, is it something I need to worry about? What causes this? What can I do to prevent it?
> 
> ...


Steven,

Is there a reason why you won't take this pup to the vets for a check up?

Whatever is wrong is not going to disappear by itself. He is VERY YOUNG and you really need to have him checked out ASAP. 

PLEASE see a vet next week.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 30, 2008)

vonDrehle said:


> Def. get him checked out. When Candy had runny poop turns out she had worms. Took two big pills and next day she was good.


Same here. It was stressful for a couple days, but it all worked out just fine.


----------



## clonewars222 (Oct 5, 2008)

It might be giardia. Most dogs get it as puppies, and it's fairly easy to treat. Just go to a vet and get a fecal sample, they'll tell you if you have it or not. Not really a dangerous infection.


----------

